# Photo Competition



## stapo49 (Jun 7, 2020)

Australian photographer takes out $120,000USD prize in global photography competition - Australian Photography

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2020)

Well deserved; fantastic image!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2020)

Some stunning contest winners shown there.


----------



## PJM (Jun 7, 2020)

Amazing images!


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 7, 2020)

Not only international recognition for your image but also $120,000 US. Not a bad earner!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Jun 8, 2020)

Beautiful images!


----------

